# Origi: giallo recupero. 1 mese? Col Colonia uomini contati. Nuovo attaccante?



## admin (6 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.

Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.

*Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2022)

cioè io impazzisco: gli hanno fatto le visite mediche e non sanno quando può recuperare. e nonostante questo, lo fanno firmare


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> cioè io impazzisco: gli hanno fatto le visite mediche e non sanno quando può recuperare. e nonostante questo, lo fanno firmare


Da noi, quando si è iniziato così, spesso è andata a finire con “si deve operare”… 
Speriamo bene!


----------



## Zlatan87 (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


Cacciare la pecunia e prendere CDK che può fare anche la punta! e alla svelta...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> cioè io impazzisco: gli hanno fatto le visite mediche e non sanno quando può recuperare. e nonostante questo, lo fanno firmare


figurati lo sanno ma non lo dicono, tu non conti niente devi solo sganciare il grano.

si aprono le danze sulla nuova stagione, 1o giorno 1o mistero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*



Che bello iniziare la nuova stagione con queste notizie
Scommetto che anche per lui alla fine ci sarà il ricondizionamento atletico e salterà i primi 2 mesi di campionato 

P.S Intanto il 13 agosto inizierà il campionato..


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Luglio 2022)

Mi sorprendo di chi si sorprende.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Luglio 2022)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Cacciare la pecunia e prendere CDK che può fare anche la punta! e alla svelta...


Questi non sborseranno un euro, mettiamoci l'anima in pace


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


Io dico solo che fino a novembre , inizio del mondiale, c'è una sola pausa per le nazionali, si gioca ogni tre giorni e il girone della champions sarà terminato prima del torneo per le nazionali.

Fare mercato per tempo sarebbe opportuno per i calciatori e per i clubs ma so già come andrà a finire....

In tanti dicono che zyiech arriverà questa settimana ma sono certo non arriverà questa, nemmeno la prossima e nemmeno la prossima ancora.

Ripartiamo dai nostri e pensiamo a far bene.
Dopo il giugno appena passato non mi illudo più su nulla.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Luglio 2022)

Anche fosse 1 mese non vedo queste grandi criticità.

Giocherà per un po’ rebic centravanti, cosa che ha funzionato parecchio bene mi sembra. 

Speriamo piuttosto di avere un rinforzo sulla trequarti/destra in tempo utile, perché spostando rebic avanti si spolpa un po’ la trequarti (già scarna).


----------



## CS10 (6 Luglio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> cioè io impazzisco: gli hanno fatto le visite mediche e non sanno quando può recuperare. e nonostante questo, lo fanno firmare


Ma secondo te può essere preso sul serio un articolo che dice che siccome Origi sta fuori un mese il Milan pensa di prendere una quarta punta?


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


Ovvio che dopo ferragosto uscirà la notizia che si è operato e starà fuori 3-4 mesi.
Lo sanno già in società ma non ce lo dicono per non farci arrabbiare.
Già è successo varie volte (Ibra, Maignan, Florenzi...), è il modus operandi.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/d...n/latest?cb=20170417203816&path-prefix=itCome riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


ritiriamola fuori


----------



## -Lionard- (6 Luglio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> cioè io impazzisco: gli hanno fatto le visite mediche e non sanno quando può recuperare. e nonostante questo, lo fanno firmare


Perdonami ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe stata?

Sul giocatore lavorano da mesi, evidentemente ci credono e per un infortunio muscolare lo lasciano per strada? Al netto del fatto che un comportamento del genere ti precluderebbe ogni possibile trattativa futura con altri parametri zero perchè diventeremmo quelli che non rispettano gli accordi, poi alla lunga lista di giocatori che devi acquistare avresti dovuto aggiungere anche la punta. La stampa ci avrebbe sguazzato come maiali nel fango e sarebbe partita l'isteria collettiva. 

L'unico che potrebbe lamentarsi è Cissokho che per un paio di denti storti ha perso l'occasione della vita....


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


Vedremo. Quando si toccano certi argomenti noi siamo sempre misteriosi e i giornali un po' ci sguazzano.

Nel frattempo vedo che Chiesa e dato da tutti titolare, quando sappiamo benissimo che tornerà ad allenarsi ad ottobre dopo un anno e dovrà entrare in forma, dunque indisponibile di fatto fino a dopo i mondiali. Noi dubbi loro certezze. Diciamo che noi e la juve non veniamo approcciati allo stesso modo va...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*



eccoci, mi parevano strani 2 giorni di tranquillità. 
Comunque state tranquilli


----------



## Albijol (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


Sento puzza del tapis roulant di Redondo....


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Luglio 2022)

ci hanno scassato la uallera per le terapie intensive piene al 5% , e l'infermeria del milan è sempre piena al 40%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sento puzza del tapis roulant di Redondo....


potrebbe anche aver finito la carriera per un risentimento muscolare che smaltirà tra 5gg. 

Chi pùo saperlo


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*



Spaccare i macchinari (TM), nuova stagione da vedere in streaming sui principali canali.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Luglio 2022)

Vabè ma che problema vuoi che sia, tanto giocano solo in 11 +5 riserve e quelli già ci sono. Qualsiasi uomo in più son risorse spese in eccesso, siamo a posto così


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> potrebbe anche aver finito la carriera per un risentimento muscolare che smaltirà tra 5gg.
> 
> Chi pùo saperlo


2 giorni di ritiro e già i media sguazzano nel fare terrorismo psicologico sul Milan, ma Chiesa che torna con Ibra (con la differenza che non ha 41 anni e fa da jolly) non se ne parla? XD


----------



## Diavolo86 (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


Siamo davvero super fortunati a tifare Milan, ogni giorno ci sono misteri e colpi di scena, siamo meglio di un film thriller...
I media ci sguazzano che è un piacere, va detto, certo che pure noi far uscire un trafiletto con le sue condizioni e i tempi di recupero pare brutto. Non ce ne frega davvero nulla della comunicazione, è ufficiale.
La quarta punta o prendi un giovane che poi a gennaio se Ibra torna dai in prestito o non ha senso. Ma non ha senso comunque, tanto non giocherebbe lo stesso, abbiamo Ante. Io resterei comunque così, per 21 partite ce la possiamo fare senza prendere un Lazetic che tanto non vede il campo manco se sono tutti in infermeria.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*



.


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Luglio 2022)

è marcio, è da maggio che è rotto, si opererà sicuramente. Pacco clamoroso.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*


Non a caso Maldini sta incontrando gli agenti di punte giovani.. se Origi salta effettivamente tutta la preparazione ci metterà un mese almeno per ingranare.
L'ideale sarebbe prendere cdk, fargli fare l'alternativa di giroud in attesa del rientro di origi e quando questo avverrà riportare il belga defintiivamente sulla trequarti


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Luglio 2022)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> è marcio, è da maggio che è rotto, si opererà sicuramente. Pacco clamoroso.


Non mi sento di darti torto,infatti non è un caso che un giocatore in uscita dal Liverpool non abbia avuto un minimo di interesse da altre squadre di Premier,ma penso comunque che se in condizione può dire la sua,il campionato italiano è pur sempre quel campionato in cui Joao Pedro fa 20 gol.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, è già sfida tra Origi e Giroud per una maglia da titolare al centro dell'attacco. *Ma è giallo riguardo le condizioni ed i tempi di recupero del belga. *Si pensava a 10 giorni ma i tempi potrebbero allungarsi a 3-4 settimane di stop. A quel punto anche la prima giornata di campionato sarebbe a rischio.
> 
> Dunque, senza Origi e con Giroud che a causa dell'età dovrà essere dotato, *aumentano le chance per Rebic. *Ma per il Milan ballava anche la possibità di acquistare una quarta punta, tant’è vero che spesso *Belotti* è stato avvicinato al club rossonero. Con le notizie che si hanno riguardo delle disponibilità di budget, l’idea sembra sicuramente tramontata. A meno che non arrivi un’opportunità a costo *zero* (ecco perché Dybala è da tenere sempre vivo) che sul bilancio finisca per pesare solo per la parte stipendio e non anche per la parte cartellino. Allora, visto anche che Lazetic è in partenza, potrebbero esserci ghiotte novità pure per l’attacco.
> 
> *Contro il Colonia (prima amichevole stagionale) il Milan avrà gli uomini contati considerato che i nazionali (che rientreranno) non saranno disponibili per sfida*



Li prendiamo rotti per risparmiare.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2022)

non si capisce come abbia passato le visite mediche. come dice qualcuno, è da 2 mesetti che è fermo, non integro


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Luglio 2022)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> è marcio, è da maggio che è rotto, si opererà sicuramente. Pacco clamoroso.


È proprio questo che mi preoccupa perché dell infortunio si sapeva solo che son già passati due mesi
D'altronde l abbiamo preso per far coppia con ibra e quindi è giusto che aspetti il suo rientro


----------

